# Ibex Climbing on Steep Dam in Italy ---> For All You Goat Hunters



## BornToHuntAndFish

If I had not see the photos & videos, I would not have believed it.  Ibex goats demonstrate some incredible feats of climbing skills.  Stumbled across these pics & vids on the web sites below:  



http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/index.php?/walmsley/

Ibex on the face of a dam

September 02, 2010 at 06:37 AM

I don’t know where this is, but these ibex (if they are ibex) are kind of cool. They’re certainly safe from predators. 



http://www.fishnhunt.co.nz/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1282001466/5

Ibex - quite good at climbing

Aug 17th, 2010, 11:31am   

On a dam in Italy somewhere. 



http://www.supertopo.com/climbers-forum/1249223/Dam-Ibex-climbing 

Aug 23, 2010 - 01:26pm PT

Here's what I found. Appears to be the real thing. The dam is at Lago Baitone in Brescia, Italy. 





21 sec: 

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PEeNqoBpRg0?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PEeNqoBpRg0?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


36 sec: 

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eqcpE_Sc7Zo?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eqcpE_Sc7Zo?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


37 sec:  

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/29XYpj_ndGc?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/29XYpj_ndGc?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


53 sec: 

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mWDSkoq_SRE?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mWDSkoq_SRE?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


1:51 sec:  

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YUjnDN_1YHg?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YUjnDN_1YHg?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


2:08 sec:  

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1NsaO4-4tg0?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1NsaO4-4tg0?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


2:56 sec:  

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SR9k76OxzfA?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SR9k76OxzfA?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## WildWoodsman

Wow!


----------



## Gadget

What could they be eating? Nothing there, salt maybe.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Some of the folks in the above web links thought it may be salt, too.  My father thought about that or maybe some tasty lichen or moss on the face of the dam.


----------



## slip

what an awesome animal.


----------

